# What is this and how do I get rid of it?



## SGK (May 20, 2018)

This stuff is taking over my box hedges:

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0Q5n8hH4lBFYF

Ideas?


----------



## SGK (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Gramen (Jan 3, 2022)

Cuscuta species. Dodder. I would hand pull it out.


----------



## SGK (May 20, 2018)

Hi. Thanks for the response. I've been trying to get rid of it by pulling it out by hand for two years. It always comes back. Can I spray for it?


----------

